# Video Channel Server (Broadcast Stream)



## banded (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a FreeBSD solution that will let me stream videos in a "live broadcast" fashion? That is, I would like to have a playlist of video files that will be played in sequence from a server.  Clients connect using a standard protocol and receive the stream of whatever is playing. If possible, I'd like to find something that could support multiple streams with different content but again, the important thing is that the user isn't selecting content to play but connecting to a "channel" with predetermined content.

It's easy to find on-demand services (such as a DLNA server where a user can choose any video) but that's not what I'm looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 6, 2014)

I would think one of the nginx server media streaming plugins would offer what you are looking for.  Seems to work alright for Netflix.  Why not ask your question on http://www.bsdnow.tv as one of the hosts of the show help run Jupiter Broadcasting http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?  You could probably get a good answer from someone who's built it from scratch there.


----------

